# cross breed between Dubai and Turkish Roaches



## stoltzs1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi there,

1.  I bought a colony of Dubai roaches for feeding purposes.  I did not see the few Turkish among them, thus they started to cross breed.  Is this safe to feed jour reptile and can you sell this? What will I call it?

2.  How do I easily separate the baby roaches?

3.  Do I have to replace vegies everyday because they get mouldy?

Thanks Sunette


----------



## Harlock (Nov 1, 2010)

They won't cross breed.  Dubia and Lats are fairly far apart (different genera.) Beyond that, dubia breed through false ovovivipary (eggs develop inside an internal ootheca) while lats lay their ootheca (ovipary)


And yes, get rid of old veggies before they turn bad; it'll attract phorid flies. After awhile you'll figure out how much your roaches will eat a night.

I should add, the adult lats will probably eat the young dubia, and the lats oothecas tend to not hatch without substrate.  I'd recommend either separation if you want to raise both, or culling the lats if you just want to raise dubias.


----------



## stoltzs1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Harlock,

Thanks for the advice, but I was wondering then what kind of roach I have then if the 2 can't breed.  looks like dubai but long soft body as turkish.  Scarry, I shall bring a photo tomorrow... Is a Lat another name for the turkish roach family?


----------



## Harlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Blatta lateralis is what I'm referring to as a lat, they are also called Turkish red roaches, red racers, stuff like that.

These: http://www.gotroaches.com/blog/2006/05/30/blateralis/


----------



## stoltzs1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ah ok.  It will be interesting if someone can identify the other type that started to appear among them.  I will definitely take a photo.


----------



## Treynok (Nov 1, 2010)

Harlock said:


> and the lats oothecas tend to not hatch without substrate.


Where is your source for this?  I don't keep substrate in any of my roach colonies and I had 5000+ Blatta lateralis hatch out this summer from about 200 mixed adults.

I agree with everything else you've said.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 1, 2010)

i think the key word in that sentence is "tend",there are exceptions to every rule.
i also could not produce any until i added substrate as they tend to require a higher humidity to hatch.
some people keep them in a humid enough enviroment to hatch without.
my basement happens to be too dry to hatch them without adding additional humidity.
as a rule most people keep lats on a moist substrate
andy


----------



## stoltzs1 (Nov 1, 2010)

*The unknown Roach*

Hi,
I manage to take photos.  You will see the dubai and the Turkish roach.  The other 2 are unknown and I thought was offspring of a crossbreed between the dubai and Turkish.  They look like the dubai with the brownish body but does not have the hard skeleton.  They have a soft skeleton the same as the Turkish and they are very good climbers.  Can you identify this roach family?


----------



## ZephAmp (Nov 1, 2010)

There are 3 different species there.
First pic is _Blaptica dubia_.
Second pic is_ Blatta orientalis_ (Not a Turkistan roach but a close relative.)
Last two pics look like _Nauphoeta cinerea_, the lobster roach, another common feeder.


----------



## stoltzs1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, As far as I know I only received 2 species, this is scarry.  So can they eat each other? Is it then ok to keep them together?


----------



## stoltzs1 (Nov 1, 2010)

it seems that I have a mixed colony.  There are also the turkis roaches whish are red with darker back end in the bin.


----------



## ZephAmp (Nov 1, 2010)

stoltzs1 said:


> Thanks, As far as I know I only received 2 species, this is scarry.  So can they eat each other? Is it then ok to keep them together?


Eventually one species will outcompete the others.


----------



## stoltzs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, I will rather seperate them.  This was very helpfull.


----------



## Matt K (Nov 8, 2010)

Dubai is a place in the United Arab Emirates.  Blaptica dubia aka "dubia" are a roach species....


----------



## robd (Nov 17, 2010)

For a second there I thought there was some roach species I didn't know of that went by "dubai". But of course I suspected the typo.

In my experience, when it comes to lateralis... a lot of the oothecas that get laid do not hatch out. But then at the same time, I usually don't provide them enough humidity inside to REALLY mass-produce.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 18, 2010)

Careful with those Lobster roaches. They're pretty good at climbing smooth surfaces like glass or plastic. They constitute more of an escape risk than the other two species.


----------

